# Corsair K70 Problem



## meik19081999 (25. November 2015)

Hey,
seit kurzem passiert es immer wieder, dass die x Taste doppelt geschrieben wird.

Dies passiert selten auch mit d aber am öftesten mit x.

Es ist die normale K70 mit MX-Red switches und nur der Roten Beleuchtung.


----------



## lefskij (25. November 2015)

Hallo meik,

habe die gleiche Tastatur und hatte auch schon ein paar Auffälligkeiten... beim Nummernblock hatte sie einige wenige Male Aussetzer. Erst schrieb sie gar nicht und dann plötzlich zuviele Zahlen, habe diesem Phänomen bisher aber keine weitere Bedeutung beigemessen. Vielleicht hilft Dir ja ein Firmware-Update weiter...

VengeanceÂ® K70 Fully Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Anodized Black â€” Cherry MX Red

Versuch's mal und es wäre schön, wenn Du über Erfolg berichten kannst... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## meik19081999 (25. November 2015)

Also ich habe die Firmware instaliert, doch das Problem war noch da.

Bin auf die Idee gekommen, dass vielleicht Staub in dem Switch ist, also schön ausgepustet und für jetzt gehts.

Als Frage nebenbei: In dem Firmware update kam der High Power Mode dazu, was ist der unterschied in diesem?
Strg+die linke Taste neben der Helligkeitstaste ist auch recht cool, aber vielleicht wäre es cooler wenn das licht rausfaden könnte.


----------



## lefskij (25. November 2015)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich dieses Update noch nicht eingespielt habe... Kann Dir dazu leider nichts sagen. Werde das aber bei Gelegenheit mal testen und dann kann ich Dir mehr darüber berichten

Schön, dass Du durch das Auspusten erfolg hattest, könnte ich ja auch mal machen


----------



## meik19081999 (25. November 2015)

Ja wäre cool, verstehe das nicht ganz mit dem High Power mode 

Hätte auch früher drauf kommen können, aber so zumindest die neue Software


----------



## Bluebeard (27. November 2015)

Super das du mit dem durchpusten der Switches Erfolg hattest. Es kann sich tatsächlich um Kontaktprobleme handeln und das durchpusten hilft tatsächlich des Öfteren. Falls es erneut auftritt und du noch innerhalb der zweijährigen Garantie bist (gilt natürlich für alle), tauschen wir das Keyboard gegen ein Neues aus. Der "High Power Mode" bietet beim Betrieb via USB3.0 eine intensivere Beleuchtung. Den Unterschied erkennt man sehr gut in dunkler Umgebung. Ich persönlich habe es nicht benötigt.


----------



## lefskij (27. November 2015)

Hallo Bluebeard und danke für die Hinweise. Ich brauche jetzt auch keine intensivere Beleuchtung aber es ist gut zu wissen, dass man die Möglichkeit hat sie einzustellen.
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner K70, sie ist klasse verarbeitet und sieht toll aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche dir noch viel Freude mit der K70. Ich hoffe das die doppelt auslösenden Switches nicht erneut Probleme machen. Laut Cherry hat das ganze eine selbstreinigende Eigenschaft, aber manchmal muss man dem ganzen dann doch wieder nachhelfen.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Dezember 2015)

Es ist jetzt noch ein paar mal vorgekommen, aber nicht so oft, sobald ich den Switch wieder auspuste kommt es 1 Tag oder so nicht vor, dann wieder


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Dezember 2015)

So soll es ja definitiv nicht sein. Tauschen wir am besten aus dann. Melde dich bitte über unser Kundenportal und halte die Rechnung bereit. Grüße


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Dezember 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> So soll es ja definitiv nicht sein. Tauschen wir am besten aus dann. Melde dich bitte über unser Kundenportal und halte die Rechnung bereit. Grüße



Blöd ist, dass ich eine Ersatz Tastatur kaufen müsste, da leider keine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

Gibt es bei Corsair so etwas wie Vor Ort Austausch?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt die Express RMA. Du benötigst hierfür aber eine Kreditkarte. Dann bekommst du zuerst Ersatz und schickst die defekte Tastatur hinterher ein.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Dezember 2015)

Somit würde ich erst die neue bekommen und dann die alte schicken, richtig?

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, die Defekte gegen Aufpreis für eine K70 RGB einzutauschen? Konnte damals leider keine RGB kaufen, da diese nirgends verfügbar war...


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

Genau. Eine Upgrade-Option, auch gegen Zuzahlung, haben wir unsererseits leider nicht.


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Dezember 2015)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Genau. Eine Upgrade-Option, auch gegen Zuzahlung, haben wir unsererseits leider nicht.



Das ist natürlich extrem schade, falls so etwas nicht möglich ist.

Weißt du vielleicht von irgendwelchen Rabattaktionen um Weihnachten herum?

Wo kann ich eine Express RMA antragen?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2015)

Express RMA muss im Moment telefonisch über die Staaten beantragt werden. Normal funktioniert es über das Kundenportal direkt, die Option ist aus technischen Gründen momentan deaktiviert. Beim Kundenservice kannst du auch gerne ansprechen, ob ein Upgrade irgendwie möglich ist. Eventuell haben die noch eine Idee.

 Die Rufnummer lautet

+1 888-222-4346

und ist zwischen 8 und 17 Uhr kalifornischer Zeit besetzt. Dies entspricht der Deutschen Ortszeit  von 17 bis 2 Uhr Morgens des darauffolgenden Tages. Diese Nummer kann kostenfrei via z.B. Skype angerufen werden. Sie benötigen lediglich ein Skype Konto. Guthaben ist nicht erforderlich. 

Also Ticket erstellen. Rechnung etc. mit hochladen und dann auf Freigabe warten. Sobald diese erfolgt ist mit Ticketnummer und Kreditkartendaten im Gepäck anrufen und weiteres besprechen.

Grüße


----------



## meik19081999 (12. November 2016)

Das Problem war für eine Zeit lang weg, nun ist es wieder aufgetaucht bei mehreren Tasten und habe jetzt bei meinem geöffneten Ticket jetzt ein Mal die Rechnung angehängt.

Falls du die Ticket Nummer haben möchtest, kann ich dir diese mitteilen.


----------



## Bluebeard (12. November 2016)

Teile sie mir gerne mit, dann schau ich drauf, bzw. helfe bei der Freigabe.


----------



## meik19081999 (18. November 2016)

Und gibt es schon Neuigkeiten? 

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (20. November 2016)

Ist in Bearbeitung.


----------



## meik19081999 (23. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für alles!

Die Tastatur wurde ausgetauscht und sogar aufgewertet


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback. Viel Freude mit der Neuen!


----------

